# Bach Toccata D-Minor BWV 913



## petter (Apr 29, 2013)

I never had been a Bach person, but when a got a hold on this piece played by Gould i got really moved. The subtle melody progression is very deep and intellectual. It reminds me of some movements of Beethoven's late sonatas, where he with a very small amount of well placed notes could shift heavy emotions. Could it be that Beethoven got some inspiration from just this piece? Is this a typical Bach piece? If so what do you recommend.


----------

